# autoquest 270 help



## lisburnman (Jun 15, 2010)

8O *hi all i am a newbie have just became owner of talbot autoquest 270 1990 2.5 d.
now i am wondering can anyone help on the 12 v electric supply to batteries and zig unit as the wires are all messed up can find a fuse board with no fuses not sure what i am looking for anyone be able to mail me some pictures of the wires under their bonnet.
any friendly advice appreciated hope to gain some knowledge have a good bit to do to get back on the road .
wee bit of damp coming on window wall on the passenger side at the top bed and in the cupboard with the plastic windows next to it any advice on that kindly noted as well.*


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

hi, if you have pictures of the offending fuse box and control panel and any wires that are discconnected i'll have a look, i'll post the pics up on here to so others can advise, re the leaking window - try this,

World of marine

email the pics to

dave "at" discotrek.co.uk

Dave


----------



## lisburnman (Jun 15, 2010)

*fuse box*

Thanks will get on it asap mike..


----------



## Timello (Jun 28, 2009)

*Ref Autoquest 270*

I have been rebuilding my Autoquest 270 for a while now, lots of pics. I rewired the mess in the cupboard and the wiring under the bonnet.
Give me a shout if you need something!!

Cheers Tim


----------



## lisburnman (Jun 15, 2010)

*autoquest 270*

Hi tim thanx
have worked out whay wires are what ie the 2 live feeds ibto the zig unit and found the wire from alternator to trigger the relay for the leisure battery but not sure how to set this up and were you get the power from to charge the battery..
have you any damp issues i am starting to rip some woood from the over cab walls as it looks to have been leaking for a long time the mastic behind the rails must never have been redone.
do you know the best method to seal the rail again.
would try keep the sealant off the black rubber inserts will have a post for some more info.
do you have any pics on photo bucket or the like..


----------

